# DIY thread (wanna build rat stuff?)



## JoshDeMott2010 (Aug 25, 2007)

Table of contents:

1). DIY SIMPLE CAGE IDEA 
2). DIY Hammocks (Being prepared Comming soon)
3). DIY Food Dish (Pictures will be comming soon)
4). DIY Custom Ratty Harness (comming soon)
5). DIY Rat Wheel idea is back (being prepared now) 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
DIY RATTY CAGE! (1)

I feel wire cages that ventilate are good cages. I worked with some wire mesh (hardware cloth) to create my large wire cage. Im gonna need another cage so i have thought up some simple ideas that are easy to do. 

MATERIALS NEEDED.> 1 roll of 3tallx10foot long wire mesh (hardware cloth) 4 3ft tall peices of wood...You also will need 8 peices of wood that are 2ft long. (all the wood u buy needs to be 2inches x 2inches wide.) 
some nails industry sized staple gun and staples.



U now need to start building the frame. The frame it going to be the shape of the cage (rectangular) heres the pic of what u build for the frame. (use nails)












Now cut out 3 2ftby 3ft rectangles out of hardware cloth(sides. also cut out 1 2ftby 2ft sqaure for the (roof). (cut these a bit smaller then than the frame so itll fit nicely) 

Heres What it should look like.










Now You may wonder why we have one side uncovered.... This is for the door. First build the frame accordingly so itll fit on the front of the cage. Attach Hardware cloth over the door frame add hinges and you then have a rat cage.

WHAT DOOR SHOULD LOOK LIKE.










HERES THE BLUEPRINT FOR WHOLE CAGE ENJOY!










Enjoy the cage idea.... many ppl use this process to make decent cages. I used aluminum and packaging tape to make the pan for the floor tohold the bedding but u can always just use wood and litter train the rats to a litter box. -Josh

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
DIY RATTY HAMMOCKS (2)




















IF MY PICS ARENT CLEAR TO U OR MY DIRECTIONS ARE CONFUSING PLEASE LET ME KNO! -THANKS -JOSH

MORE HAMMOCK IDEAS COMMING SOON!


----------



## JoshDeMott2010 (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: DIY THREAD(wanna build rat stuff???)*

Please dont leave information. You may leave questions on the info. Feel free to leave your opinion on how much this helped u. If you have a negative comment thats not needed for the safety or well being of rats please dont leave them here. 

I APPRECIATE YOUR SUPPORT HOPE THIS HELPS!!!

*UNDER CONSTRUCTION PLEASE BEAR WITH ME*

*IF YOU WANT TO ADD A DIY IDEA PLEASE SEND ME IT THROUGH THE PM SYSTEM*

THANK YOU -Josh


----------



## lina (May 28, 2007)

*Re: DIY THREAD(wanna build rat stuff???)*

The cage looks great. I'd love to see No. 4+5 the Ratty Harness and the Ratty Wheel.


----------



## Hippy (Jul 23, 2007)

*Re: DIY THREAD(wanna build rat stuff???)*

Looks like great planning. haha, make me one? Lol, I'm so lazy these days.

What do you suggest if someone chooses to make it a two level cage?


----------



## JoshDeMott2010 (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: DIY THREAD(wanna build rat stuff???)*

well if u want to build a 2 level cage (with a shelf as the 2nd story) use the cage style i have presented. If you would like to build something more like floors with trapdoors i would suggest going here ->http://www.dapper.com.au/grotto.htm This type of cage might suit you. If you do want the style i have presented and u want more stories u can use my presented idea and just change sizes and add a story. if u want to make another story train rats to a litter pan and use safe woods to make floors. 

ABOUT IDEA 4 AND 5. 

I have seen rat wheels made and when i successfully make a few ill present the pics and hwo to make good ones. i have never seen good home made ones. 

I have also never seen homemade harnesses but i noticed they are relatively easy to construct. After i make a few more of these ill present good pictures and instruction on simple ways to make them..

If you have anymore questions comments plz leave them hope my ideas help everyone! : ) -Josh


----------



## cjshrader (Feb 15, 2007)

*Re: DIY THREAD(wanna build rat stuff???)*

Honestly with a DIY rat wheel, I don't think you're going to end up saving much money by making it yourself. And I think you wouldn't have as good of a product either. What do they cost, $20? Even if you already had all of the tools, you'd still probably end up needing around that much in materials. And then what's a safe material? Wire? And how would you bind it?

I just don't think it's feasible to make a safe wheel that is comparable to the Wodent Wheel.


----------



## JoshDeMott2010 (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: DIY THREAD(wanna build rat stuff???)*



cjshrader said:


> Honestly with a DIY rat wheel, I don't think you're going to end up saving much money by making it yourself. And I think you wouldn't have as good of a product either. What do they cost, $20? Even if you already had all of the tools, you'd still probably end up needing around that much in materials. And then what's a safe material? Wire? And how would you bind it?
> 
> I just don't think it's feasible to make a safe wheel that is comparable to the Wodent Wheel.


I think its possible to make a cheap rat wheel using pvc but ur right with all the extra hardware i feel it would be about impossible to get one as good as the already made wodent wheels. Ill tak that off the table of contents. kk : ) thanks for your input -Josh


----------



## lina (May 28, 2007)

*Re: DIY THREAD(wanna build rat stuff???)*

I know what you mean about the price of making my own rat wheel. But I can not find any in the pet shop what are big enough. Plus it would be fun making one.


----------



## JoshDeMott2010 (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: DIY THREAD(wanna build rat stuff???)*

ok then do you want me to make one anyways? I will just for the idea.
since u would like to see one made ill do it.... (back on the contents.) Ill throw together a rough idea that should work and post it on here. kk : )


----------



## lina (May 28, 2007)

*Re: DIY THREAD(wanna build rat stuff???)*

Ok thank you.


----------



## JoshDeMott2010 (Aug 25, 2007)

no problem. : ) EVERYONE IS WELCOME TO POST DIY SUGGESTIONS. Ill try to build about anything thats possibly cheaper and useful


----------



## Batamodel (Oct 19, 2007)

Home made wheel WOuld be a rather wide diameter piece od PVC / Steel/ Aluminum pipe, with a + shape dial rod on it to hold it to the base. Base is as simple as a smooth ended screw or ball bearing system. Im not gonna try and explain assembly, youll have to get creative, but thatll put thoseof you determined to do it on the right direction.


----------

